# Experimental Ethernet card [SOLVED]

## Jambonant

I am installing gentoo 2008 (2.6.24-r8 ) on sevral machine and it turn out that one of these machines has a different video card that I only found after the first reboot. I know I was uspposed to lscpi before to compile a kernel but I guess becuase all the other machine had a more "standard" card that was already selected in makemenu I got a little lazy...

So after I recived the error:

```

*     network interface eth0 does not exist

*     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

So here is the output of lspci grep | Ethernet

```

Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adaptor (rev b0)

```

It turn out that this card is in the present version of the kernel but as experimental. So after puting a nice little * beside it I saved the kernel then typed:

```

#make && make modules_install

#reboot

```

After the reboot same error message occured. Any idea? Could it be related to te experimental version of this driver?

----------

## eyoung100

Can you post your dmesg please??

----------

## cyrillic

 *Jambonant wrote:*   

> So after puting a nice little * beside it I saved the kernel then typed:
> 
> ```
> 
> #make && make modules_install
> ...

 

It looks like you installed the new modules but did not install the kernel, so you simply rebooted the old kernel that doesn't have Attansic L1 support in it.

----------

## Jambonant

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Can you post your dmesg please??

 

http://pastebin.org/44799

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *Jambonant wrote:*   So after puting a nice little * beside it I saved the kernel then typed:
> 
> ```
> 
> #make && make modules_install
> ...

 

You mean:

```

# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

If so I just did it with no difference.

----------

## eyoung100

The dmesg you posted has no network driver listed.  If you compiled it as a module, may I urge you to compile it into your kernel.  If you want to stick with the module, check /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and make sure the module is listed.

----------

## Jambonant

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> The dmesg you posted has no network driver listed.  If you compiled it as a module, may I urge you to compile it into your kernel.  If you want to stick with the module, check /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and make sure the module is listed.

 

Maybe I miss understood something here but I was thinking that

```

make && make modules_install

```

did recompile my kernel!

What should I do to recompile the kernel then?

----------

## cyrillic

Check the time and date indicated by "uname -a" to see if the kernel you are running is in fact the one you just compiled, and not one you compiled before selecting the correct network driver.

eyoung100 is right, if your network driver is there, then it should show up in dmesg.

----------

## Jambonant

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Check the time and date indicated by "uname -a" to see if the kernel you are running is in fact the one you just compiled, and not one you compiled before selecting the correct network driver.
> 
> eyoung100 is right, if your network driver is there, then it should show up in dmesg.

 

Ok both of you seems to be right as the uname -a is indeed of this morning and not this afternoon. But where did I go wrong? How do I change to the current Kernel?

```

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

is not enough?

----------

## eyoung100

try 

```

mount /boot

make clean && make && make modules_install && cp /arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

If /boot complains it's already mounted then you forgot to copy it over.  If both of those run without error, you copied what you thought was your new kernel into a directory named /boot that isn't your boot partition, but a directory called /boot on your root partition.

----------

## Jambonant

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> try 
> 
> ```
> 
> mount /boot
> ...

 

Not sure what that mean here is what I got after your commands:

```

make: *** No rule to make target 'clean'. Stop.

```

----------

## eyoung100

make clean must be run from inside /usr/src/linux

----------

## Jambonant

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> make clean must be run from inside /usr/src/linux

 

Sorry, you are correct. After I reload the kernel and got this error instead:

```

Error: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

Starting local

```

Does that mena that my /etc/conf.d/net is wrong?

here is what I have:

```

dns_domain_lo="foo.foo.ca

config_eth0=( " xxx.xxx.xxx.xx  netmask 255.255.255.0 brb xxx.xxx.xxx.255")

routes_eth0=("xxx.xxx.xxx.1")

```

----------

## cyrillic

What is the output of "ifconfig -a" after booting your new kernel ?

----------

## Jambonant

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> What is the output of "ifconfig -a" after booting your new kernel ?

 

same as before only lo and no eth0.

But this time I get nothing for dmesg | grep Ethernet but do get something for dmesg | grep eth0:

```

atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth0 link is up 100Mbps full duplex

```

Thats an improvment...

----------

## eyoung100

 *Jambonant wrote:*   

>  *cyrillic wrote:*   What is the output of "ifconfig -a" after booting your new kernel ? 
> 
> same as before only lo and no eth0.
> 
> But this time I get nothing for dmesg | grep Ethernet but do get something for dmesg | grep eth0:
> ...

 

Let's make sure the correct module loaded as dmesg reports it's running.

```
lsmod
```

Look for the new module name of your ethernet...

then just to make sure no old ethernet drivers are bound to eth0 lets remove the rules file:

```

rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

and lets see if the network is in the correct run level:

```

rc-update show

```

If indeed it is in the correct runlevel lets see if we can start it manually:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

```

If it does not start you'll see more of the true error after starting it manually.  What is that error, if any   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Jambonant

lsmod gives me:

```

Module     Size     Used by

```

----------

## Jambonant

Ok I want to thank cyrillic and eyoung100 for your help but lspci turn out empty. I probably did something wrong with my kernel down the road, so I think I should just start over again. I will install another internet card and see what this gives me.

Thanks again guys.

----------

